# Casa Blanca Jeroboam (M) Cigar Review - stick is the right word



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this cigar is like smoking a combination of gasoline and menthol cigarettes. it looks bad ass and holds up to you smoking it but if your going to b...

Read the full review here: Casa Blanca Jeroboam (M) Cigar Review - stick is the right word


----------

